# Good breakfast ideal



## chaotichealth (Jan 14, 2015)

http://dailyburn.com/life/recipes/protein-pancake-recipes/


----------



## BigBob (Jan 14, 2015)

Good find. I'm gonna try the chocolate banana. 22 grams


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 15, 2015)

That's going in the recipe folder,  they all look amazing.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't deny. I'm going to try all of thing


----------



## MikeRoss (Jan 15, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 10 Delicious Protein Pancake Recipes - Life by DailyBurn



Nice! Thanks for posting


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Good find. I'm gonna try the chocolate banana. 22 grams



 Oh really ..who woulda thot bigbob u enjoy such a treat


----------



## BigBob (Jan 15, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao.  Oh really ..didnt know u like dark chocolate sir?


 you got me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

Not bad ..


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow
I am def going to try this one out!
Maybe i'll share my daily breakfast stif fry with you guys!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 11, 2015)

Really good find with this one!


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 11, 2015)

*Peppers*

Dick pops? how about penis peppers?  Google it.  it's for real.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 23, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> 10 Delicious Protein Pancake Recipes - Life by DailyBurn



Thank you for sharing that. I enjoy breakfast but eating the same things over and over gets tiresome.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 26, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I enjoy breakfast but eating the same things over and over gets tiresome.



I've never eaten for taste but that's true. Even I can admit that you have to have some recipes you can get excited about!


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for good recipes!!!!!!!!


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

